# 1 week



## hayman4 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey i have just joined this forum and i am going to austrailia in a week, well 6 days, im going it alone. quite nervouse to say the least, i have a year working visa that requires me to leave the country after the 12 months, if i am enjoying it would there be a possible way to stay for longer? i am booked into wake up hostel sydney for the first 2 weeks, then after that i need a job and another place to stay or carry on in the same place. 

i hope people can direct me in the right things too doo, as it is the first time in Oz for me, but jobs, hospitality, night-life, making freinds, just a few worries on my mind. 

tankyou 

ps. sorry about spelling im a bit dyslexic. x


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll not be the first person to have some dancing nerves when it comes to making a big trip to the other side of the globe hayman and of course budgeting and getting work is going to be high on the agenda.

The Wake-up you'll find is one of the flashier and therefore more expensive hostels in Sydney and I know of a traveller recently who stayed both there and at YHA central, liking the latter a bit more and if you're looking to trim even a few more dollars, have a look in BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia and The Big Hostel and Alfred Park are a couple a fair bit cheaper, less flash but clean and good value.

Have a look in the foyers of the hostels, go to the yha if need be and have a look for some little free travellers handbooks, maybe one called Aussie Backpacker and another Safari Petes I think it is and both have good info on cheap tours and often some freebie vouchers, there being a backpackers bar called SCUBAR just near the YHA central and some vouchers I remeber for buy one drink and get another free, the YHA Central and Railway Square [old railway carriages converted to dorms very good] adjacent to south end of Central RStn. both have BBQ/Curry nights for getting a cheap feed and good venue to get to know some other travellers.

Sydney in particular and anywhere with economic slowdown occurring may make it more difficult to find work and do not make the mistake a lot of backpackers make and that's liking Sydney too much as it'll chew up the dollars in no time and if you decide to stick there longer, another option you ought to check out is Sleeping With The Enemy as it is more like house sharing for longer termers and being with people who may have already found work and have some contacts to help - also check out the different hostel notice boards as sometimes job offers will be found there.

Good idea to consider getting yourself YHA Australia membership which pays for itself pretty quick with discounts on accommodation and travel etc.

If work is not coming and you want to stretch the funds, have a look at WWOOF Australia and Help Exchange work for accommodation and food in Australia New Zealand Canada Europe not wwoof , both good ways to get about and see something different whilst doing a bit of work for accommodation and meals and you can use those activities to qualify for a second WHV - your ticket to staying longer - details on Department of Immigration & Citizenship

Have a think about the Aussie weather patterns and in April you'll find the weather starting to cool down south and it's a great time to think about heading north to tropics, even to Darwin and NW of WA and also have a look at Harvest Trail - Harvest jobs - Australian JobSearch and you can get an idea of where seasonal work is, that being the other way to qualify for the second WHV and even things like Pearling industry over in Broome, possibly good money to be earnt if getting in early enough and not minding some hard yakka, the fruit or veggie harvesting and general farm work being a bit of a challenge to some but stick it out a week or so and your body might find it ideal for fitness and/or getting trim if needing to.

Qualifying for the second WHV means doing 3 mths seasonal/specific work/wwoofing in your first WHV but you do not need to do it all in one hit or one location and so doing a few weeks at a time is something you can look at.

Longer, like a permanent stay means you need to look at how you could qualify for a different type of temporary/permanent visa.


----------



## hayman4 (Apr 6, 2009)

yeh working for my keep is somthing that realy intreagues me, the web sites require a better membership to gain access to email adresses, for obvious saftey reasons. but i was wondering weather there would be a easier way to get hold of people when i am out in australia to do odd jobs for them and to gain food and a bed. whithout cashing in on a membership to a site. do they advertise in news papers and things, because i would love to hop from farm to farm helping out locals and plant trees and tend to animals also doing the odd handy job. my background is in the kitchen life, and delicatesants of many kinds which would be my ideal job preparing sarnies for locals. but if that fails i would love to work on peoples land for them. 

i just want to thank you for your speedy reply and you have calmed my nerves no end, i will goo to yha central, wherever it is and get their phone number for my third and fourth week in sydney. thanx agen. x


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The YHA is pretty close to Wake-up and unless there's an airport pick-up included in your deal there you could just take the train from the airport to Central Station and when you exit, if you walk in the direction the train was going that would have you exiting on an Eddy Ave. but hang a left when still inside and exit on the north side - there's an area where taxis and other vehicles pull up and then a bit of garden and a pathway to hang another left and that takes you to near junction of Pitt and George Streets that come together at an elongated X intersection and you'll be looking at Wake-up on other side of Pitt Street, sandwiched between Pitt and George, kind of where the - is @ ><- .
If you exit onto Eddy walk north and you come to Pitt Street, cross lights and turn left for ><- , the YHA central is right on corner there but either way you're only a few hundred metres to Wake-up.

If doing it by train, see about getting yourself a pass that'll cover some of the airport train cost as well as trips on buses, trains and some ferries for as long a pass as you get - 131500 Transport Info - TravelPass

Eddy changes to Rawson at Pitt Street and just past YHA is Scubar [down some stairs], famous for crab races Monday night from memory and then around corner on opposite side of Pitt Street is the Great Southern Hotel, not much going on but good cheap meals in the bar and may still have a Trivia night on Wednesday nights when you'd have to be stiff not to win a pot of beer at least.

If you walk down George Streeet a couple of blocks and turn left you'll be in western end of Chinatoen, a few food halls about and also a few more pubs in that end of Sydney that have cheap counter meals as we call them in Oz, one in Market Street where you head over to Darling Harbour last time I was there showing $5.00

Get used to filling up soft drink bottles with water and putting in hostel fridge overnight as that'll have you saving already on bottled water.

You might find at some places where you can join up for Wwoofing they could have manual copy about you can sneak a peek at but for the $60 or whatever it is now to join it is good value and last time I looked, help exchange was free.

But if you want to give it a fly, you could find hostels out in country areas may have knowledge/info on boards as who may have wwoofing or exchange work, and good chance while somewhere you can get a contact for somewhere further along the track.

Have a great time and just be wary of what sort of people may be about as a young traveller could be a prime target for the wrong types, other broke travellers included so make sure your money and valuables is always safe.

Get all your documents/bank cards etc. scanned and email them to yourself if you haven't already done so and that way you'll always be able to access a copy if you have lost them, scanning a single sheet with card numbers and relevant phone numbers is a good idea too.

If you find the Sydney Library, as with a lot of libraries about Australia you'll find that there'll be free internet access and so that beats paying at a hostel or in an internet cafe - cheapest internet cafe you'll likely find could be a couple of blocks back down Pitt Street, has been one there but easy to miss.


----------



## bizonapage (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Hayman, I think Wanderer's advice is pretty practical.



> Have a look in the foyers of the hostels, go to the yha if need be and have a look for some little free travellers handbooks


I've also found asking other travellers in the foyer and staff behind the desk about local knowledge very helpful. Especially, if they have experienced some of the things that you want to do.


----------



## nilanova (May 14, 2013)

Eco travel is the first choice for travel. For many years Eco Travel has been serving the needs of each and every customer who looks for vacation. Acclaimed by Astute Travelers as one of the Top Ten Travel & Tour websites that can save you money on air tickets, hotels, auto rentals and other travel expenses. Change of passenger names is not permitted. Changes or cancellation of flights are not permitted. Charges may appear on your credit card under the name. Our Cheap Tours services areas are USA, Europe, Asia, China, Australia etc. 
If you want to know more than visit our site or Contact Us: Address: 675 Cochrane Dr.; East Tower; 6th Floor; Markham; L3R0B8. Tel: 905.660.7999 / 416.630.1999.


----------

